# Loveland Tickets



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Yo, I have 7 Loveland lift tickets left from 4 packs, and I won't have time to get up there this week. $20 each--get up there and shred! Don't worry, Loveland 4 packs are transferable since they are just basic lift tickets.
Give a holler or text. 970-978-3075


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Also I heard any season pass= $30 coupon.

Watch out selling tix in the lot. They are on the lookout.


----------

